# عاجل مطلوب بحث عن space optics



## أبو عمر الخالدي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....

الأخوة الأفاضل مطلوب مني بحث عن space optics ( الضوئيات الفضائية )

علماً أن هذا البحث يحدد مصيري في قبولي على الوظيفة أم لا ....

ومطلوب مني أسلم البحث بعد يومين يعني يوم السبت....

المرجو من الأخوة مساعدتي....
أما بوضع بحوث لي
او بتعريف الموضوع لي...
أو دلالتي على مواقع بحث أو مواقع هندسية تهتم بقضية space optics

ومطلوب من ما يلي

ماهي مكونات space optics

كيف يتم تطوير نظام space optics


ماهي المشاكل التي تواجهه نظام space optics

ماهي فكرة إنعاث الضوء....


أرجو المساعدة وكما قلت لكم الشركة طلبت مني اليوم البحث وتسلميه بعد يومين...

وأتمنى ان اقبل بهذه الوظيفة حتى أجد لي مصدر دخل مطمئن...

والله يحفظكم

م/ أبوعمر


----------

